# Water parameters



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am wanting to know what the best water parameters are for Mollies, guppies, Rasboras, and dwarf grauimes? Thank you


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

All of them would do well at a temperature of about 78*F. The rasboras and dwarf gouramis would prefer soft water with a pH of slightly acidic to neutral. The mollies and guppies prefer more alkaline, harder water. However, the livebearers are very hardy fish that can adapt easily so if you're looking to put all of these fish in a community, I would try to keep the pH at around neutral and have the water be a little on the soft side.

However, unless your pH or hardness are on the extreme side of things, it's usually best to just leave them be rather than try to adjust them, as doing so can lead to pH crashes. Most fish can adapt to a fairly broad range of water parameters.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine are 0 nitrates, 0 nitrites, 0 hardness, alkalinity 100 to 120, ph 7.6 and 0 ammonia.


----------

